# Will the serial number on my Giant help identify the model ?



## KrisS

I have a Giant OCR-C road bike which I purchased from the bike shop owner in 2007. I think it is a 2006 model. The serial number is GA6B054, but I can not find any place to look up these bikes online by serial number. I am selling the bike, and someone asked me which made it. I don't know what to tell them. The bike shop has gone under, so they are not a resource now. I am trying to be very upfront and give a fair price. The bike is in very good condition and is well maintained. I am only selling it because the small frame is not suited for me at 5'6". I bought new Giant Avail from Roswell Bikes in Georgia. They appraised my old bike for about 900.00. I am asking for 850.00. Can anyone help me figure out which model of OCR I have?


----------



## cxwrench

Without a photo? Contact a Giant dealer and see if they have some type of B-2-B site they can check it on. How can we do anything if you can't even show us what it looks like?


----------



## KrisS

Trying to upload a photo but it is not working


----------



## Carverbiker

Try bikepedia.com they have a great database. I think it is a 2006 model as well.


----------



## KrisS

*Great reference*




Carverbiker said:


> Try bikepedia.com they have a great database. I think it is a 2006 model as well.



Thank you so much. This was exactly what I needed. I found the bike on the 2006 Giant and found the model with all the specs.


----------



## Carverbiker

I keep that site bookmarked because it comes in handy when buying/selling used bikes! Glad you found it useful.


----------

